
Physicists build fractal shape out of electrons - yesenadam
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-physicists-fractal-electrons.html
======
anonlastname
It's not really fair to call fractal dimension a real spatial dimension- the
sierpinski triangle is still a 2d object but the fractal dimension (a
heuristic metric) is 1.58

